# Brought another Whizzer home



## Tim the Skid (Jun 7, 2020)

Purchased this Whizzer from the estate of a gentleman from Bellevue. WA. this week. The bike came with a lot of notes, receipts, and correspondence. He bought the bike from Al Blum in 1998 and had it shipped to WA state. I'm not sure if Al did the resto and build on it. Maybe Ray @Goldenrod can let me know. It's a 1947 Admiral badged DX with an early H motor. Hall Bi-Lite system, restored Whizzer speedometer, Mikuni carb conversion, and Schwinn Forebrake. The bike had sat for several years and the fuel had varnished. After cleaning the carb and flushing the tank, we put fresh gas in and it fired right up. Went for a long ride with one of my buddys today, it's a strong, fast bike. I'm not a big fan of shiny restored things but I'm liking this one alot.


----------



## Boris (Jun 7, 2020)

Hot damn buddy. Right fine bike ya got there!


----------



## Bike Guy (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks fantastic. I love my Whizzer. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

